# Valveless pulsejet engine



## deatharena89 (May 24, 2012)

Hello everyone this is my 16th pulsejet engine, a little higher version of smaller engines CC dia is 3.2inches. Still didnt calculate the thrust produced by the engine. Added augmenter to the design. It was really noisy and shakes the ground  so iam eager to find out its thrust. In this video i shown the engine at low throttle.
Note: i bet its much powerful.
Need some more tuning to make it more powerful.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERl1PzsIBhM&list=UUMrDsjmztQSbx5IHa1WL9nw&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## Ken I (May 24, 2012)

Awesome.

At full power its going to burn right through you bench rail and dissapear through the wall.

Thanks for the post.

Ken


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 24, 2012)

Death-

You never cease to amaze me! You don't have a brass set; you have carbide.

-Bob


----------



## deatharena89 (May 25, 2012)

Here is an stand(static) made for my engine. Pic,

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/25052012829.jpg/


----------



## ronkh (May 26, 2012)

th_wtf1Looks more like a Blunderbuss gun with a snipers attachment!!


----------



## deatharena89 (May 28, 2012)

ronkh  said:
			
		

> th_wtf1Looks more like a Blunderbuss gun with a snipers attachment!!


Thats a good comparison.


----------



## deatharena89 (May 30, 2012)

Here is a new development done in this engine to make it more powerful. I have highlighted the change in red coloured rectangular box.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/newedit.jpg/


----------



## deatharena89 (May 31, 2012)

100% welding has been completed now its ready to run. I will test it on 7th because till 6th i have got my theory exams. Here is the pic.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/27093809.jpg/


----------



## deatharena89 (Jun 9, 2012)

More powerful version of my previous engine. Take a look at the video. Next to add an thrust augmenter.

[ame]http://youtu.be/3klPH3crq1M[/ame]


----------

